# Apache2 Directory index forbidden by rule

## augustinemak

can someone pliz help. i started having this problem after apache upgrade from 1.3 to 2. my sites are displaying "Access forbidden!

You don't have permission to access the requested directory. There is either no index document or the directory is read-protected.

If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.

Error 403" when i upload an index.html it works fine but index.php does not

i am newbie

here is my error_log

[Tue Jul 24 21:27:42 2007] [error] [client 82.47.59.154] Directory index forbidden by rule: /home/zwclass/domains/zwclassifieds.com/public_html/

[Tue Jul 24 21:27:49 2007] [error] [client 82.47.59.154] Directory index forbidden by rule: /home/zwclass/domains/zwclassifieds.com/public_html/

[Tue Jul 24 21:27:54 2007] [error] [client 82.47.59.154] Directory index forbidden by rule: /home/zwclass/domains/zwclassifieds.com/public_html/

[Tue Jul 24 21:28:30 2007] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?

[Tue Jul 24 21:28:31 2007] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?

[Tue Jul 24 21:28:35 2007] [error] [client 82.47.59.154] Directory index forbidden by rule: /home/zwclass/domains/zwclassifieds.com/public_html/

here is my apache.conf

ServerRoot "/etc/httpd"

Listen 80

#LoadModule php4_module /usr/lib/apache/libphp4.so 

#LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache/libphp5.so 

LoadModule suphp_module /usr/lib/apache/mod_suphp.so

User apache

Group apache

ServerAdmin admin@localhost

DocumentRoot "/var/www/html"

<Directory /home/*>

    AllowOverride All

    Options -MultiViews -Indexes FollowSymlinks IncludesNoExec +Includes

<Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Limit>

<LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>

    Order deny,allow

    Deny from all

</LimitExcept>

</Directory>

<Directory />

    Options FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride None

</Directory>

<Directory "/var/www/html">

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

   <IfModule mod_suphp.c>

        suPHP_Engine On

        suPHP_UserGroup webapps webapps

   </IfModule>

</Directory>

<IfModule dir_module>

    DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.shtml index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.phtml index.cgi

</IfModule>

<FilesMatch "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

    Satisfy All

</FilesMatch>

ErrorLog /var/log/httpd/error_log

LogLevel warn

<IfModule log_config_module>

    #replace %b with %O for more accurate logging

    <IfModule logio_module>

      LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

      LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %O" common

      LogFormat "%O" bytes

      LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio

    </IfModule>

    CustomLog /var/log/httpd/access_log common

</IfModule>

<IfModule alias_module>

    # Include some DirectAdmin alias

    Include conf/extra/httpd-alias.conf

</IfModule>

<Directory "/var/www/cgi-bin">

    AllowOverride None

    Options None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

DefaultType text/plain

<IfModule mime_module>

    # This is needed for PHP

    Include conf/extra/httpd-php-handlers.conf

    TypesConfig conf/mime.types

    AddType application/x-gzip .tgz

    AddEncoding x-compress .Z

    AddEncoding x-gzip .gz .tgz

    AddType application/x-compress .Z

    AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    AddHandler type-map var

    AddType text/html .shtml

    AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml

</IfModule>

#EnableMMAP off

#EnableSendfile off

#######################################################################################

# Do not change anything in included files, because they are rewritten by DirectAdmin #

#######################################################################################

# Server-pool management (MPM specific)

Include conf/extra/httpd-mpm.conf

# Multi-language error messages

Include conf/extra/httpd-multilang-errordoc.conf

# Fancy directory listings

Include conf/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf

# Language settings

Include conf/extra/httpd-languages.conf

# User home directories

#Include conf/extra/httpd-userdir.conf

# Real-time info on requests and configuration

Include conf/extra/httpd-info.conf

# Virtual hosts

Include conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf

# Local access to the Apache HTTP Server Manual

#Include conf/extra/httpd-manual.conf

# Distributed authoring and versioning (WebDAV)

Include conf/extra/httpd-dav.conf

# Various default settings

Include conf/extra/httpd-default.conf

# Secure (SSL/TLS) connections

Include conf/extra/httpd-ssl.conf

# Deflate module settings

Include conf/extra/httpd-deflate.conf

# All the DirectAdmin vhosts

Include conf/extra/directadmin-vhosts.conf

# All suPHP directives

Include conf/extra/httpd-suphp.conf

# All the other includes needed by the custombuild script

Include conf/extra/httpd-includes.conf

#######################################################################################

# End of included files that are rewritten by DirectAdmin                             #

#######################################################################################

<IfModule ssl_module>

SSLRandomSeed startup builtin

SSLRandomSeed connect builtin

</IfModule>

thanks in advance

----------

## elgato319

is mod_suphp.so correctly loaded?

does it even work with apache 2.x?

maybe you need to recompile the module for apache 2.x

----------

## augustinemak

 *elgato319 wrote:*   

> is mod_suphp.so correctly loaded?
> 
> does it even work with apache 2.x?
> 
> maybe you need to recompile the module for apache 2.x

 

thanks will try recompiling however i tried to comment this line Include conf/extra/httpd-suphp.conf  but nothing happened

----------

